# Sub Efficiency



## HCCA (Apr 6, 2007)

OK, guys. First, I DID search the forum, and found info that seemed to miss the mark. I was looking for info on what part SUBWOOFER efficiency plays in output. Not BOX efficiency. In this case, comparing apples, to apples...JBL W12GTi sub @91db efficiency, and the new JBL P1222 @ 97db efficiency. If they are BOTH played into a 1 cft sealed enclosure (that's what both are said to need by the manufacturer's recommendations) then wouldn't the P1222 need about 1/3 the power to do exactly the same output?

And, as far as that goes, I began competing in '91. A great many of the subs, back then, were 90+db efficient. Most, today, are in the low 80's. So I have to ask, what would be the point to use 84 db efficient subs, and four times the power, vs a 97db efficient sub with 300W???


----------

